# Clomid & Exercise Question!



## Peep (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi all! I'm due to start my first round of Clomid next month, and I hear there's a lot of bloating and hot flushes connected with treatment. I wondered if there are any gym bunnies on here, and how have they found the treatment sits alongside? 

Is it unbearably difficult, or is it easy enough to push on through your workout?  

Does it vary at different stages of the treatment (ie. is it worse when you're actually taking the tablets?)

Sorry if this sounds like a totally random question, but I'm intrigued... I teach fitness and I'm anxious as to how it's going to affect my working day! I have already had one round of Provera and found my new "inflated"(!) body much harder to push through aerobics, and the loss of appetite meant I was low on energy for about a week, which made classes really hard going.

Any help massively appreciated!


----------



## mrs kristicle (Jan 11, 2012)

I had been going to the gym regularly until i started the clomid, i found that it really made me tired and lacing in energy and the hot flushes meant that i was struggling even with light exercise, but this month i too them in the morning and have been feeling much better, when work calms down i think i could go back to the gym. But really it's different for everyone and you are probably much fitter than me lol. I would say for me that i had good days and bad days but there was no rhyme or reason to them and at the very end of the cycle the cramps meant that i barely wanted to go out at all let alone to the gym!! My best advice would be just to wait and see, you wont now how you will react until you do it and the first month can be the worst while your body gets used to it! hope this helps a little bit!


----------



## surfbabe (Jul 9, 2012)

HI,
i do sport daily - running/swimming & tennis.
i´ve just finished my 1st round clomid. - unfortunately no pg. 
i continued sports all the cycle apart from ovulation day (as had bad tummy cramps) & 4 days prior to AF as tummy cramps so bad.
hope u manage to keep up sport too.
i´v e read its good to keep exercising (but not to extreme when TCC to help blood flow to uterus)
good luck xx


----------



## Peep (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks so much guys, this has really reassured me! I can't take time off teaching, but as long as it's only a few tough days to get through fingers crossed it will be ok and I can power through the cramps and flushes. Lots of luck to you both!


----------



## Joy123 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Peep, 

I too am a gym bunny and going to be starting clomid after AF which should be here in a few days. I've been on Norethisterone for 10 days and have been feeling bloated and fat!! I'm hoping I can still go to the gym while taking clomid as I've read it makes you feel even more bloated and I hate not being able to go to the gym now let alone feeling crappy. 

What time of day are you going to take your clomid? I've heard some people take it in the morning and some at night. Not sure which is best. 

Is this your 1st round? If so good luck x x x x


----------



## Peep (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi Joy! It is my first round. I have taken provera and found the bloating and appetite loss made me really sluggish and made high impact cardio seriously challenging! I'm expecting Clomid to be worse, although this is just me speculating based on what I've read on here   I'm trying to keep my weight down in the run up so there's less body weight to move... Can't think of a better way to manage it. I do suffer fainting spells and would be so embarrassed to go down in the middle  of a class   no idea on whether taking morning or night would be better, what do you think? Good luck, fingers crossed for you! Let me know how you get on!


----------

